# Post your Thanksgiving funnies here..



## Ken N Tx (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 9, 2019)

I'm pretty sure I've posted this one before. 
Apologies if I did, but I do get kick out of it..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Damaged Goods (Nov 16, 2019)

Fresh out of basic training, on leave until AIT, I sat around the Thanksgiving with parents, two grannies, sibling, aunts, and uncles when I blurted out, "Pass the ____ing salt."


----------



## Pappy (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 16, 2019)

https://holidappy.com/holidays/Thanksgiving-Knock-Knock-Jokes-and-Riddles-for-Kids


----------



## Nautilus (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Nautilus (Nov 17, 2019)

A man in Phoenix calls his son in New York two days before Thanksgiving and says,"I hate to ruin your day, but I have to tell you that your mother and I are divorcing. Forty-five years of misery is enough".

"Pop, what are you talking about?" the son screams.

“We can't stand the sight of each other any longer," the father says. "We're sick of this marriage, and I'm sick of talking about this, so call your sister in Chicago and tell her." Then he hangs up.

Frantic, the son calls his sister, who explodes on the phone. "Like hell they're getting divorced," she shouts. "I'll take care of this."

She calls Phoenix immediately, and screams at her father, "You are NOT getting divorced. Don't do a single thing until I get there. I'm calling my brother back, and we'll both be there tomorrow. Until then, don't do a thing, DO YOU HEAR ME?" and hangs up.

As the man hangs up his phone, he turns to his wife and says, "Mission accomplished!  They're coming for Thanksgiving and paying their own way."


----------



## Pappy (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 18, 2019)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 81663


Hahhaha!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 22, 2019)

Ole Kramer


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Robert59 (Nov 22, 2019)

*Mailman faces outrageous obstacle for weeks on end: 'I'm not even speaking to him'*
https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/mailman-faces-outrageous-obstacle-weeks-142500368.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> https://holidappy.com/holidays/Thanksgiving-Knock-Knock-Jokes-and-Riddles-for-Kids



_Knock, knock._ Who's there? _Tamara._ Tamara who? _Tamara we'll have turkey leftovers!_


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> _Knock, knock._ Who's there? _Tamara._ Tamara who? _Tamara we'll have turkey leftovers!_



_Knock, knock._ Who's there? _Phillip._ Phillip who? _Phillip a big plate and dig in!_


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 24, 2019)

A guy stops by a roadside vegetable stand to buy some produce. Before he hands over the cash for his purchase he askes the owner, "Are any of these genetically modified?" "None of us are." they replied.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 82373


Haha. That’s funny.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Old Dummy (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 26, 2019)

View attachment 82724


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 2, 2019)




----------

